# Flights to Australia



## nightpark (29 Jan 2008)

Does anyone know the best place to book flights to Australia for Nov this year. Tried some of the specific websites but they all seem to be very dear. I wouldn't mind paying a bit extra for the better airlines, any reccomendations.

Thanks


----------



## Sunny (29 Jan 2008)

Try trailfinders. Nov/Dec is actually a busy time for that route so fares are likely to be expensive


----------



## bartbridge (29 Jan 2008)

Try Austravel you might get a good price with them


----------



## comanche (29 Jan 2008)

etihad have direct flights - one stop.


----------



## rory22 (29 Jan 2008)

Direct flights - one stop???


----------



## John Rambo (29 Jan 2008)

I have travelled this route a good few times and find Singapore Airlines economy very good.


----------



## SLS (29 Jan 2008)

I always try a combination of

www.traveljungle.co.uk

www.ebookers.com
www.staralliance.com


Often fly to Australia and find the best way is usually to book from Paris, Frankfurt, Rome etc. and get a cheap Aer Lingus/Ryan Air flight to wherever you fly from..


----------



## shola (29 Jan 2008)

worked in the travel business myself.. i'd get in now and book them, they'll just keep going up...malaysian airlines and korean airlines usually have good fares..


----------



## comanche (30 Jan 2008)

rory22 said:


> Direct flights - one stop???



Indeed, doesn't make sense!

What I meant was mean you fly:

dublin - abu dabi, abu dabi - sydney 

As oppsed to the following with most airlines:

dublin - lhr, lhr - xxx, xxx - sydney


----------



## Yachtie (30 Jan 2008)

I flew to Australia last month. My flight was booked in April last year through Trailfinders. After running a countless number of web searches, they found me the best conection (with Etihad Airways) at the best price.


----------



## firsttimebuy (30 Jan 2008)

I booked through lastminute.ie it was the cheapest 1095 return to Melbourne in March.


----------



## shola (30 Jan 2008)

Just on the etihad flights, i know they had good introductory fares last year..they just started flying in july from ireland..they have gone up since but still worth a shot.


----------



## Luckycharm (1 Feb 2008)

Going next month - found Malaysian airlines to be the cheapest and they throw in a free return internal flight in Malaysia


----------



## noilh (2 Feb 2008)

I plan to visit Australia shortly and today I was quoted a return fare to Melbourne of 1,045 euro. I think that's quite cheap and  it includes all taxes etc.  Only thing is  -   it's with Korean Airlines and I'm not sure of their air safety record and also how the customer service is on board. Would anyone else have an experience of them?


----------

